# What happened to Reece Stein???



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

KUTV did a story that Reece Stein was no longer with their station, so what happened to him?
http://www.kutv.com/content/outdoors/st ... 917920ff97


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

The news media across the country is going through a rough time right now. The poor economy and the Internet stealing away viewers, readers and advertising dollars has taken it's toll. As a result, several of the local television stations and newspapers have downsized their staffs. KUTV did so recently, and Reece Stein was apparently one of the casualties.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think he went to pursue a career as a porn star as he has been working on his pornstache for so many years it had apparently just reached perfection, j/k. I think Pete is on to it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I worked with Reeces wife years ago. A very nice couple. Sorry to hear about a down sizing, if that is what happened. I saw Reece the last time years ago out to the airport. Very nice man.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I watched a clip a few weeks ago, and they said he was retiring. He's been with the media for 40 years or something like that. Maybe it was an involuntary retirement.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.kutv.com/content/outdoors/st ... 917920ff97


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

For those that are fans he is going to be doing a program for 4 or 5 I just caught the tail end of the advertisement while channell surfing so I didn't get the details.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

AYL. Channel 4.


----------

